# getting hsync and vsync for a monitor (RESOLVED)

## Fred Krogh

I have a new monitor and I would like to get values for HorizSync and VertRefresh to put in xorg.conf. I have found xresprobe, but it is a .deb package, and seems to have some dependencies, which I'm concerned could cause conflicts.  I've emerged read-edid, but evidently my monitor will not work with it.  It says *Quote:*   

> This is read-edid version 3.0.1. Prepare for some fun.
> 
> Attempting to use i2c interface
> 
> Looks like no busses have an EDID. Sorry!
> ...

 Does anyone know of another solution, or have experience with xresprobe on a gentoo system.  Thanks,

FredLast edited by Fred Krogh on Thu Jan 29, 2015 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fred Krogh,

```
Illegal instruction 
```

suggests that read-edid was built usisg instructions that your CPU does not support.

The HorizSync and VertRefresh values are usually in the paperwork on the the web.

One will be a range in Hz, the other in kHz

Tell us the make and model of the display.

Most video drivers ignore HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf if the EDID works, unless you tell them that you really do know better.

----------

## Fred Krogh

The monitor/tv is a Vizio 50in 4K display, model P502ui-B1e.  I have contacted Vizio.  They say that can't provide that information, and ultimately I was not all that friendly with them.  I have really made an effort to search the web, but no luck.

Is there something I might do to read-edid or the kernel, that might help?  Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fred Krogh,

Connect the display to your PC and let Xorg ask for the EDID data,

You need to try HDMI port 5 and another one.

Post both /var/log/Xorg.0.log files

I suspect it will lie to the PC then upscale the picture.

Unless yod have a very very new graphics card, your PC won't drive it at 3840x2160, nor in 1.07 Billion colours.

OK, Xorg can do 30 bit colour now but it breaks lots of things to only have a 2 bit Alpha channel.

I'm not aware of any 4k capable graphics cards yet.

If Xorg can't get EDID data it will run at 640x480, which will be really ugly.  However, HDMI inputs are required to provide EDID data.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I just purchased a Gigabyte GeForce TTX 970 which is supposed to handle 3840 x 2160 at 60 Hz.  Unfortunately that card did not fit in my current case.  (It a a long sucker!)  I'm about to move my motherboard, etc. to a case I just bought.  I'm doing all that I can to have some confidence that this new setup will not damage the monitor / tv and even that is has a reasonable chance to work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fred Krogh,

I'm confident that the display will not be damaged by connecting it to your PC.

Its been many years since that was designed out.  Even later CRT displays had overscan protection.

The display self destruction mechanism is not present in flat panels

----------

## Fred Krogh

Thank you.  That is a bit of relief.  I just connected by current system with an hdmi cable.  First time I've tried this.  The usual desktop fonts are huge, so huge that things are unreadable.  Why would changing to use an hdmi connection have such an effect, and what might be done about it?  Any ideas?   Thanks,

Fred

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fred Krogh,

Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, lets see what Xorg did.

----------

## Fred Krogh

```
[   336.744] 

X.Org X Server 1.16.3

Release Date: 2014-12-20

[   336.744] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   336.744] Build Operating System: Linux 3.18.2-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   336.744] Current Operating System: Linux mon1 3.18.3-gentoo #3 SMP Wed Jan 28 13:24:23 PST 2015 x86_64

[   336.744] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.18.3 root=/dev/sda3 ro

[   336.744] Build Date: 11 January 2015  01:54:10AM

[   336.744]  

[   336.744] Current version of pixman: 0.32.6

[   336.744]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   336.744] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   336.744] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 28 13:47:28 2015

[   336.744] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   336.744] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   336.744] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   336.744] (==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

[   336.744] (**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

[   336.744] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung T260HD"

[   336.744] (**) |   |-->Device "NVidia GEForce GTS 450"

[   336.744] (**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

[   336.744] (**) Option "StandbyTime" "15"

[   336.744] (**) Option "SuspendTime" "20"

[   336.744] (**) Option "OffTime" "30"

[   336.744] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

[   336.744] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[   336.744] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   336.744] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   336.744] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   336.744]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   336.744] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   336.744] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   336.744] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[   336.744] (==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

[   336.744] (==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

[   336.744] (==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

[   336.744] (==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

[   336.744] (II) Loader magic: 0x815d40

[   336.744] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   336.744]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   336.744]    X.Org Video Driver: 18.0

[   336.744]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[   336.744]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[   336.746] (EE) systemd-logind: failed to get session: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

[   336.748] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0dc4:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf8000000/16777216, 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   336.748] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[   336.748] (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[   336.748] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   336.748] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   336.748] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[   336.748] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   336.748] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[   336.748] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   336.748] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   336.749] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   336.749]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   336.749]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0

[   336.749] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   336.749] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   336.749] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   336.749] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   336.749]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   336.749]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   336.749] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[   336.749] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[   336.749] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   336.749]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.9.1

[   336.749]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   336.749]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0

[   336.749] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[   336.749] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[   336.749] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   336.749]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.8.0

[   336.749]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   336.749]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0

[   336.749] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  346.35  Sat Jan 10 20:32:18 PST 2015

[   336.749] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   336.749] (++) using VT number 7

[   336.753] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   336.753] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   336.754] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   336.754] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   336.754]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   336.754]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   336.754] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   336.754] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   336.754] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   336.754] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   336.754]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   336.754]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   336.754] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   336.754] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   336.754] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   336.754] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   336.754] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   336.754] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   336.754] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   336.754] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

[   336.754] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

[   336.754] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

[   336.754] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

[   336.754] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[   336.754] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[   336.754] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

[   336.754] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

[   336.754] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

[   336.754] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

[   336.754] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

[   337.148] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTS 450 (GF106) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   337.148] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[   337.148] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.06.15.00.08

[   337.148] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GTS 450 at PCI:1:0:0

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) (boot, connected)

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 480.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-1: 160.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): Internal TMDS

[   337.183] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   337.183] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   337.183] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies

[   337.183] (**) NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)

[   337.183] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[   337.183] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[   337.183] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[   337.183] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (24.0 Hz); ignoring

[   337.183] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[   337.183] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[   337.183] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[   337.183] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[   337.183] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (30.0 Hz); ignoring

[   337.184] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[   337.185] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "DFP-1:960x600"; removing.

[   337.185] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[   337.185] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-1:1920x1200"

[   337.185] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200

[   337.212] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (304, 338); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   337.212] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[   337.212] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[   337.212] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   337.212] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[   337.212] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[   337.214] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   337.214] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   337.214] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   337.214] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   337.214] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   337.214] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   337.214] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   337.214] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   337.249] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-1:1920x1200"

[   337.321] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   337.321] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"

[   337.321] (**) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[   337.321] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   337.321] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   337.321] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   337.321] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   337.321] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   337.321] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   337.321] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[   337.321] (--) RandR disabled

[   337.325] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[   337.325] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[   337.332] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast

[   337.332] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[   337.368] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for '<default pointer>'

[   337.368] (**) Option "CorePointer" "on"

[   337.368] (**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

[   337.368] (WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

[   337.386] (II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

[   337.386] (--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

[   337.386] (==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

[   337.386] (**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

[   337.386] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[   337.399] (==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

[   337.399] (**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   337.399] (**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

[   337.399] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE, id 6)

[   337.399] (**) <default pointer>: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   337.399] (**) <default pointer>: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   337.399] (**) <default pointer>: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   337.399] (**) <default pointer>: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   337.399] (II) <default pointer>: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[   337.691] (II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[   337.691] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for '<default keyboard>'

[   337.691] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard" "on"

[   337.691] (**) <default keyboard>: always reports core events

[   337.691] (**) <default keyboard>: always reports core events

[   337.691] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

[   337.691] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

[   337.691] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

[   337.691] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

[   337.691] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   337.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event2)

[   337.692] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   337.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event3)

[   337.692] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   337.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event4)

[   337.692] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   337.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=9 (/dev/input/event5)

[   337.692] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   337.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HD Webcam C525 (/dev/input/event7)

[   337.692] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   337.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) (/dev/input/event6)

[   337.692] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   337.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   337.692] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   337.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event1)

[   337.692] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   337.693] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event0)

[   337.693] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   361.965] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   361.965] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies

[   361.965] (**) NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (24.0 Hz); ignoring

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (30.0 Hz); ignoring

[   361.965] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[   362.205] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   362.205] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies

[   362.205] (**) NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (24.0 Hz); ignoring

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (30.0 Hz); ignoring

[   362.205] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[   362.473] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   362.473] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies

[   362.473] (**) NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (24.0 Hz); ignoring

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (30.0 Hz); ignoring

[   362.474] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[  1716.355] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[  1716.355] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies

[  1716.355] (**) NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (24.0 Hz); ignoring

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (30.0 Hz); ignoring

[  1716.356] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[  1818.003] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[  1818.004] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies

[  1818.004] (**) NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (24.0 Hz); ignoring

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1) contradicts itself:

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (50.000-75.000 Hz) would

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (30.0 Hz); ignoring

[  1818.004] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

```

It took awhile to figure out how to get this so I could post it.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Just in case it might prove useful, here is ~/.xsession-errors: *Quote:*   

> /opt/bin/skype: unrecognized option '-session'
> 
> ** (xfdesktop:5345): WARNING **: Thumbnailer failed calling GetFlavors
> 
> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fred Krogh,

That must have been ugly!

It wanted to do 1920x1080 but the EDID data looks to be broken, so it will have run at 640x480.

You will need to write a modeline and use the nvida option(s) to ignore some or all of the EDID data.

That post is 9 years old and uses a 4:3 aspect ratio mode as a worked example.

If you connect the PC to a 1920x1080 display, the Xorg.0.log should contain all the numbers you need for a modeline.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Yes, it is pretty high on the ugly scale.   I'll have a close look at your link later.  Thanks.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I was not able to get modeline generated as suggested in your link to work.  But a little work on my kernel, and I now have output from get-edid|parse-edid *Quote:*   

> Section "Monitor"
> 
> 	Identifier "SyncMaster"
> 
> 	ModelName "SyncMaster"
> ...

 

I'm not sure what to do with this data.  I have been running it for years with a dvi connection at 1900x1200.  I believe when I first set this up, I was pushing what the monitor was designed for, but have never had problems with it.  Does this imply that the hdmi interface just won't work as well?

Anyway I'm glad to know I can get data like this when switching to the new monitor tomorrow.

----------

## dweezil-n0xad

```
[   337.212] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (304, 338); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   337.212] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option
```

isn't that's a very high DPI? Put this in your nvidia device section config to get the standard 96 DPI:

```
   Option      "UseEdidDpi" "False"

   Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"
```

----------

## Fred Krogh

Tried these options, and X would not start.  BUT!!! with just the first one I have things working as they should.  It's nice to have a usable desktop back.  Many thanks.

I should have noted earlier that to get get-edid working, I [/quote]changed *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

 to

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

 

I'd still be interested to know how one should take the output from edid to use in editing xorg.conf.  I tried just using the modelines given, and X coomplained that there was no dotclock specified.

I'll be offline for awhile in order to get stuff transferred to a new case.

----------

